

SMS hoax about Fukushima fallout disrupts Philippines - panarky
http://www.abs-cbnnews.com/nation/regions/03/14/11/text-hoax-shuts-down-offices-classes

======
alexjawad
Being in Shanghai, I got this SMS from several sources. It's going to be
interesting to see what people choose to do when it starts raining.

